# April 5th - Dallas, Tx......WeGo Kickoff



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

LegionS will be there.......bringing d champs back


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so weres the sneak peek pics?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Sorry can't post via phone.......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 11:42 AM~13165931
> *Wego
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 3 2009, 12:30 PM~13164985
> *LegionS will be there.......bringing d champs back
> *


they going to be mad when we take the top 3 at this show...wizard style 3 will be there turning heads


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 3 2009, 12:38 PM~13166544
> *they going to be mad when we take the top 3 at this show...wizard style 3 will be there turning heads
> *



Thats what you said about PHX


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Wego dnt trip on class like lrm


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 3 2009, 12:42 PM~13165931
> *Wego
> *


we..go where???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im not going to be able to attend  so everyone else have fun in the points race


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 3 2009, 03:00 PM~13167383
> *im not going to be able to attend   so everyone else have fun in the points race
> *


Whatever.....u alwayz show up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Mar 3 2009, 01:41 PM~13167168
> *we..go where???
> *


Nah, My shits not even done.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 3 2009, 02:00 PM~13167383
> *im not going to be able to attend    so everyone else have fun in the points race
> *



my LAC wont be there either :

WRESTLE MANIA 25 is going to be off the HOOK in H-TOWN.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 3 2009, 03:04 PM~13166758
> *Thats what you said about PHX
> *


I didn't win sweeps because the new rule is street and mild can't win sweeps . Ill post my score when I get it back. I would of got 2nd to mos


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Gna be a good show.......hey rudy let me knw the total entries u taking I'm gettin all d pre-reg ready for d club


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

deep brown will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

does that mean texas will be making a trip to cali.....for points??


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I'm sure some will.......some r also going to d san bern show on june 7th


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 3 2009, 06:23 PM~13169443
> *I'm sure some will.......some r also going to d san bern show on june 7th
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

db will be at that show


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hopefully we'll be their


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 3 2009, 09:24 PM~13171431
> *hopefully we'll be their
> *


Say hi this time homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 10:39 PM~13171663
> *Say hi this time homie
> *


who else is showing?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 3 2009, 09:42 PM~13171714
> *who else is showing?
> *


 Just me. They got sweet talked by some guy throwing a show at six flags


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 11:10 PM~13172163
> * Just me. They got sweet talked by some guy throwing a show at six flags
> *


 :uh: LIES!! I'll be in DALLAS!! You coming out Sam?? Or mama aint gonna let you out of Lubbock?? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2009, 08:53 AM~13175657
> *:uh: LIES!! I'll be in DALLAS!! You coming out Sam?? Or mama aint gonna let you out of Lubbock??  :0
> *


:cough: :cough: Bullshit


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 10:25 AM~13175968
> *:cough: :cough: Bullshit
> *


 :buttkick: :420:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 3 2009, 02:38 PM~13166544
> *they going to be mad when we take the top 3 at this show...wizard style 3 will be there turning heads
> *


That's a hell of a statement. Hopefully I'll be in town to make it. I see your signature says your moving up in class. Please tell me your going full custom with ws3.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13179896
> *That's a hell of a statement. Hopefully I'll be in town to make it. I see your signature says your moving up in class. Please tell me your going full custom with ws3.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Mar 4 2009, 09:53 AM~13175657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


might have to make a thr trip for this one!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

more bullshit


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 4 2009, 04:13 PM~13179896
> *That's a hell of a statement. Hopefully I'll be in town to make it. I see your signature says your moving up in class. Please tell me your going full custom with ws3.
> *


What's up chad how's the new paint coming along :0 
It might be a full but the way it's looking it might be radical,got so much new shit it's tempting to post it up.....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 4 2009, 07:07 PM~13181857
> *What's up chad how's the new paint coming along :0
> It might be a full but the way it's looking it might be radical,got so much new shit it's tempting to post it up.....
> *


why dont you post them pics up of mario and money bikes new fenders..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who all wants to meat at hooter day before?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2009, 07:39 PM~13182926
> *why dont you post them pics up of mario and money bikes new fenders..
> *


Yeah wat he said?!!!?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 08:51 PM~13183046
> *who all wants to meat at hooter day before?
> *


im always down for hooters


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2009, 08:39 PM~13182926
> *why dont you post them pics up of mario and money bikes new fenders..
> *


I can send u a picture message that's about it...and u can post it


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 4 2009, 09:08 PM~13183265
> *I can send u a picture message that's about it...and u can post it
> *


aww chit no webs yet or what...you didnt get good camera pics


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2009, 09:10 PM~13183295
> *aww chit no webs yet or what...you didnt get good camera pics
> *


Camera broke at show :angry:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I'm down for hooterz.....is juan buying????


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I see florida is watchin........is natural born killa gna be reppin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Mar 4 2009, 08:06 PM~13183231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah for Juan :biggrin: 
Arlington off 30


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I think I remember where's it at......maybe set sumin up for after set-up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 4 2009, 08:34 PM~13183595
> *I think I remember where's it at......maybe set sumin up for after set-up
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 4 2009, 05:07 PM~13181857
> *What's up chad how's the new paint coming along :0
> It might be a full but the way it's looking it might be radical,got so much new shit it's tempting to post it up.....
> *


new paint????????? i hope no one else is painting for him. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 4 2009, 09:40 PM~13184693
> *new paint?????????  i hope no one else is painting for him. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I wasnt gonna say anything but... I just bought some krylon and chads letting me practice. :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 4 2009, 10:40 PM~13184693
> *new paint?????????  i hope no one else is painting for him. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Once some one knows the whole world finds out


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 3 2009, 12:38 PM~13166544
> *they going to be mad when we take the top 3 at this show...wizard style 3 will be there turning heads
> *


keep in mind that out here there is ,"The Raider Bike" (Smileys) and "Mexican Bike"(last years Trike of the year LRM) and I know they are going , wish you the Best fo Luck in all your projects


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Registration Form


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 08:08 PM~13185117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: have this one on the calendar


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 4 2009, 10:10 PM~13185155
> *:biggrin: have this one on the calendar
> *


me too


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 08:14 PM~13185226
> *me too
> *


uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13184855
> *Once some one knows the whole world finds out
> *


what is there to find out? i dont have anything


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2009, 02:06 AM~13187392
> *what is there to find out? i dont have anything
> *


just bullshiting with you..you said u were going to have the top 5 on the tour,just trying to get something out of you...see you in Dallas if u make it.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2009, 10:05 PM~13185065
> *keep in mind that out here there is ,"The Raider Bike" (Smileys) and "Mexican Bike"(last years Trike of the year LRM) and I know they are going , wish you the Best fo Luck in all your projects
> *


Yup u sho rite.......noah n smiley bout kool peeps....been a few years since I've kicked it wit them.....dats gna be a good show too........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 5 2009, 07:32 AM~13188588
> *just bullshiting with you..you said u were going to have the top 5 on the tour,just trying to get something out of you...see you in Dallas if u make it.
> *


i could but i entered the wego tour car build off for this year so thats gonna take most of the year to build. and alot of cash


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 4 2009, 09:08 PM~13185117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 maybe will take azteca de org


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 3 2009, 08:39 PM~13171663
> *Say hi this time homie
> *


tried to last time but you kept walking away so i said forgrt it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 7 2009, 11:38 PM~13213736
> *tried to last time but you kept walking away so i said forgrt it
> *


I saw a couple of you guys, but didnt know who was who.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 01:13 AM~13213942
> *I saw a couple of you guys, but didnt know who was who.
> *


there one thang for sure..no missing you... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 8 2009, 12:18 AM~13213984
> *there one thang for sure..no missing you... :cheesy:
> *


how are my fenders coming? PICS?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 8 2009, 01:20 AM~13214008
> *how are my fenders coming? PICS?
> *


over slept toda didnt go pic up hardener or reducer for the weekend...monday!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

if anyone needs anything for this show or any hit us up









*WICKED METAL WORKS 812-402-4362
laser cut custom parts,car club plaques and custom banners
onestop shop for your custom bike needs 
(forks,sissy bars,sprockets,handle bars,pedals,down crowns)*


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 7 2009, 11:13 PM~13213942
> *I saw a couple of you guys, but didnt know who was who.
> *


im the short skinny one. lol


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

ttt.......clubs pre-reg went out today!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2009, 07:31 PM~13219024
> *if anyone needs anything for this show or any hit us up
> 
> 
> ...


She show is April 5th? Is it definetly possible to have something cut plated and sent out before that?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

u not gonna make it?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dont think so. all these homos worried about wrestlemania :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

well let me tell u something brother haha


----------



## WestTxLegions (Jan 16, 2009)

Ill be there waith my new creation :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2009, 10:58 AM~13236269
> *dont think so.  all these homos worried about wrestlemania :angry:
> *



25. Me and my SON will be 6 rows from ring side.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTxLegions_@Mar 10 2009, 09:12 PM~13241577
> *Ill be there waith my new creation  :biggrin:
> *



^^^ ???


----------



## WestTxLegions (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 08:16 PM~13241647
> *^^^ ???
> *


Name is mark i own wizard style my bro caddilac is always on here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTxLegions_@Mar 10 2009, 09:26 PM~13241796
> *Name is mark i own wizard style my bro caddilac is always on here
> *


I think I met you in Odessa?

Juan
Thee Artistics.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## WestTxLegions (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 10 2009, 08:27 PM~13241814
> *I think I met you in Odessa?
> 
> Juan
> ...


Yeah i think so


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 10 2009, 08:16 PM~13241639
> *25. Me and my SON will be 6 rows from ring side.
> *


 :thumbsdown: for the gays


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxLegions_@Mar 10 2009, 09:26 PM~13241796
> *Name is mark i own wizard style my bro caddilac is always on here
> *


What up lil bro ...they going to trip how wizard style 3 comes out....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 10 2009, 10:14 PM~13242699
> *:thumbsdown: for the gays
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 10 2009, 08:15 PM~13242729
> *What up lil bro ...they going to trip how wizard style 3 comes out....
> *


post it up


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2009, 10:19 PM~13242801
> *post it up
> *


  No pics till the show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 10 2009, 08:28 PM~13242981
> * No pics till the show
> *


ur no fun


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i bet you can win the whole tour with it no problem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2009, 10:29 PM~13243004
> *i bet you can win the whole tour with it no problem
> *


Impossible he is not a roller


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2009, 10:29 PM~13243004
> *i bet you can win the whole tour with it no problem
> *


Not mine but maybe another one of our club bikes...im focused on making the whole lrm tour


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh:
somebody had to post a sneak peek :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 12 2009, 09:40 AM~13258000
> *:ugh: :ugh:
> somebody had to post a sneak peek  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BADASS PIC LITTLE HOMIE.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 12 2009, 09:40 AM~13258000
> *:ugh: :ugh:
> somebody had to post a sneak peek  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Looking good rolando... Heard yall were redoing some stuff...see yall in dallas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i wish i could build a good bike :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2009, 10:03 AM~13258639
> *i wish i could build a good bike :angry:
> *


 :angry: go sit in the corner :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 11:21 AM~13260085
> *:angry: go sit in the corner :angry:
> *


i am. trying to read the how to build a lowrider bike book :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2009, 12:22 PM~13260092
> *i am. trying to read the how to build a lowrider bike book :0
> *


you got the special signed by tony-0 edition huh? luckyyyyyy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2009, 11:23 AM~13260102
> *you got the special signed by tony-0 edition huh?  luckyyyyyy
> *


haha no/..............


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

WE'LL BE SEEING YALL GENTLEMEN ON THE 5TH... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 14 2009, 07:47 AM~13278339
> *WE'LL BE SEEING  YALL GENTLEMEN ON THE 5TH... :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

think me and my homie gunna ride out there.. im takin the chevy...and maybe the bike..

long drive on some 13's


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2009, 05:23 PM~13281358
> *think me and my homie gunna ride out there.. im takin the chevy...and maybe the bike..
> 
> long drive on some 13's
> *



Make sure dey on tight


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

3 weeks to go...should be a good one with all these new projects coming out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

might not be showing...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

wtf


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 15 2009, 02:12 AM~13281947
> *might not be showing...
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 06:12 PM~13281947
> *might not be showing...
> *


dont puss out now. give legions a run for it.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 08:12 PM~13281947
> *might not be showing...
> *


Why


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

deep brown was kidnapped


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Give us a run for it????........wat r we runnin for


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 14 2009, 07:06 PM~13282187
> *Give us a run for it????........wat r we runnin for
> *


with juan involved probally runnin for doughnuts.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I DIDNT PREREG. Not gonna be any room.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 07:27 PM~13282296
> *I DIDNT PREREG. Not gonna be any room.
> *


i pre regd a bike i havent even built yet so you can buy mine...... if you dont postpone the debut for some sort of reason


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 09:27 PM~13282296
> *I DIDNT PREREG. Not gonna be any room.
> *


no0b


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Mar 14 2009, 09:31 PM~13282318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 14 2009, 07:45 PM~13282400
> *pm sent
> :yessad:
> *


pm replied :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 14 2009, 09:46 PM~13282410
> *pm replied :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 14 2009, 04:34 PM~13281411
> *Make sure dey on tight
> *


i never check em.. as long as you goin foward. they will never loosen.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2009, 12:41 AM~13283717
> *i never check em.. as long as you goin foward. they will never loosen.
> *


what about when you're running away from fat chicks in reverse :0 :burn:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 14 2009, 11:27 PM~13284029
> *what about when you're running away from fat chicks in reverse :0 :burn:
> *


fat hoes need love too..

no! i aint takin one for the team ethier


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ha :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

never mind.. my homeboy from kustoms takin his 18 wheeler car hauler..
prob just stick it on there instead..

but my car nor my bike is ready for show yet


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

i heard that the dallas show was overbooked...does anyone kno if it is?.. they should atleast still have space for bikes who didnt pre-reg...right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i heard if u didnt pre reg ur fucked


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 17 2009, 01:46 PM~13305397
> *i heard that the dallas show was overbooked...does anyone kno if it is?.. they should atleast still have space for bikes who didnt pre-reg...right?
> *


they were supposedly only accepting the first 300 pre-regs. so yeah you're probably screwed, cut off date was the 15th anyways.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 17 2009, 12:15 PM~13305596
> *they were supposedly only accepting the first 300 pre-regs. so yeah you're probably screwed, cut off date was the 15th anyways.
> *


damn :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you snooze you lose noob :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dammit man!!!!!!



i'll be there!!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 10:21 PM~13321343
> *dammit man!!!!!!
> i'll be there!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 18 2009, 10:22 PM~13321371
> *:0
> *


me and jason gonna ride out on friday


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 10:25 PM~13321405
> *me and jason gonna ride out on friday
> *


i might be going too...... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 18 2009, 10:28 PM~13321438
> *i might be going too...... :biggrin:
> *


cant fukkn wait. when i find out where we staying, i'll let you know.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 18 2009, 10:29 PM~13321457
> *cant fukkn wait.  when i find out where we staying, i'll let you know.
> *


koo ill findout where the guys are stayin at too...... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 18 2009, 10:37 PM~13321578
> *koo ill findout where the guys are  stayin at too...... :biggrin:
> *


  fukk! now i gotta figure out all my display shit :angry:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Man all i know is this seems like its gonna be a BAD ASS show n tour!!!! Man EZ just pmd us the WEGO tour dates (most of them) n dayumm we're gonna try and make Los Magnificos Tour Champion this year. Or one in June if all goes well maybe June/July we should be in Dallas for a week if all goes well. :biggrin: Can't wait to see all the klean ass pics of them bike busting out April 5th. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Almost ready...i have 3 ready and the main bike i have is still at the paint shop....LEGIONS 2009


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 23 2009, 06:24 PM~13366129
> *Almost ready...i have 3 ready and the main bike i have is still at the paint shop....LEGIONS 2009
> *


Mines is ready....got two @ d shop jus need to finish puttin together.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2009, 06:41 PM~13367020
> *Mines is ready....got two @ d shop jus need to finish puttin together.
> *


im waiting on 3 bolts from chromer and im ready to bust out :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

mines gonna look a lil half ass. dont judge me guys lol.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 06:46 PM~13367092
> *mines gonna look a lil half ass. dont judge me guys lol.
> *


entrys are not transferable, so you cant use mine juan :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2009, 08:48 PM~13367137
> *entrys are not transferable, so you cant use mine juan :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 23 2009, 08:48 PM~13367137
> *entrys are not transferable, so you cant use mine juan :angry:
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 08:54 PM~13367215
> *
> *


owned


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> *- Absolutely no substitutions or additions.  You cannot bring different cars or people than what you registered for.  If you do not bring your entry, you will receive 1 pass to the show (sorry, no refunds)*


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 23 2009, 07:46 PM~13367092
> *mines gonna look a lil half ass. dont judge me guys lol.
> *


But dats my job to judge so oh well u better b ready.......n yes mine is there exhibit only....so u won't have to compete wit it if it makes u feel a lil better....lol....j/k man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:00 PM~13367295
> *But dats my job to judge so oh well u better b ready.......n yes mine is there exhibit only....so u won't have to compete wit it if it makes u feel a lil better....lol....j/k man
> *


hahah. is it a full? :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Doesn't mattr u couldn't hang wit it if u wanted to....haha...n no not a full


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:21 PM~13368350
> *Doesn't mattr u couldn't hang wit it if u wanted to....haha...n no not a full
> *


real talk. just sayin, nawmsayin?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Mar 23 2009, 10:21 PM~13368350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 24 2009, 02:48 AM~13371180
> *orly?
> orly?
> *


YEAH, REALLY............trust me


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Hey juan I heard the un pre-reg line starts movin n @ 4 so if u wana get n get n dat line as early as u can....doent mean ur gna get n but gna be ur best shot.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

My frame still ain't done :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 24 2009, 07:06 AM~13372012
> *My frame still ain't done :0
> 
> *


bring me your frame and your cash and ill get it done :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

2 down 1 to go


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2009, 08:22 AM~13372102
> *2 down 1 to go
> *



Who's the last to go :cheesy:
I wanna help


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2009, 08:22 AM~13372098
> *bring me your frame and your cash and ill get it done :biggrin:
> *


Or is it :dunno: hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 24 2009, 07:52 AM~13372295
> *
> Who's the last to go :cheesy:
> I wanna help
> *


might be you


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2009, 09:06 AM~13372379
> *might be you
> *


:nono:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 24 2009, 07:06 AM~13372012
> *My frame still ain't done :0
> 
> *


u goin to the chopped and screwed fest this weekend in san marcos? :biggrin: ....3rd wish is goin


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 24 2009, 11:36 AM~13373689
> *u goin to the chopped and screwed fest this weekend in san marcos? :biggrin: ....3rd wish is goin
> *


Mmm....I might have to go out there so I can compete since I can't compete on wego....is there cash prize


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 24 2009, 10:42 AM~13373733
> *Mmm....I might have to go out there so I can compete since I can't compete on wego....is there cash prize
> *


dont think so mayne  ...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I think ima hit it up anywayz......sounds good to me


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

TTT.....


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

Trying to get my sons bike together hope we can make it to Dallas it's going to be close


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Mar 25 2009, 02:58 AM~13382733
> *Trying to get my sons bike together hope we can make it to Dallas it's going to be close
> *


Kool...well we got 3 ready to go......u knw we waitin to get dbz back out there


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 25 2009, 03:46 AM~13382772
> *Kool...well we got 3 ready to go......u knw we waitin to get dbz back out there
> *


Dbz-dragon ball z :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

orly?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 25 2009, 09:41 AM~13383975
> *orly?
> *


:dunno:
yes i know what it means


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dragonball Z might be makin a return n Dallas


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Legions should have a bike for every 20in bike class at this show


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2009, 10:32 AM~13384975
> *Legions should have a bike for every 20in bike class at this show
> *


 hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wizard style 3 coming real soon(radical custom)
It was fun but time to move up on my class
Wizard style2 18 first place wins (never defeated)
Super mario street bike(few more things and this bike will be unbeatable)
Innovative customs-top of the line paint jobs and murals
Manny's bike shop- detailed parts

Hey Rudy I have a question, it has been bothering for a while and I justhave to ask. Question= How come you dont show props to LOS he did give you your 18-0 record. ? Im not trying to be an ass or hate but damn bro, dont forget the person that put that bike on the map.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 25 2009, 12:41 PM~13385046
> *Wizard style 3 coming real soon(radical custom)
> It was fun but time to move up on my class
> Wizard style2 18 first place wins (never defeated)
> ...


Dude i had his name in my sig the last two years, i will always give him props,the frame dont look the same anymore it went through the grinder. I cut the wings off of it and added more mods and had to do some more support to the tank.....innovative customs did the new body and the paint on it....it will be out next week (wizard style 3)


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2009, 10:47 AM~13385107
> *Dude i had his name in my sig the last two years, i will always give him props,the frame dont look the same anymore it went through the grinder. I cut the wings off of it and added more mods and had to do some more support to the tank.....innovative customs did the new body and the paint on it....it will be out next week (wizard style 3)
> *



Tight. I was just asking bro, good luck.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 25 2009, 12:49 PM~13385125
> *Tight. I was just asking bro, good luck.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2009, 10:51 AM~13385151
> *
> *


  





















I liked it PURPLE


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 25 2009, 12:55 PM~13385184
> *
> I liked it PURPLE
> *


The purple was too dark for me..it was clean but too dark...its on its 3rd paint job already


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 24 2009, 02:38 PM~13375984
> *I think ima hit it up anywayz......sounds good to me
> *


yea  , suppose to be a good turnout..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 25 2009, 09:42 AM~13384525
> *Dragonball Z might be makin a return n Dallas
> *


mild custom?, full?, radical?... :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 25 2009, 01:59 PM~13385770
> *mild custom?, full?, radical?... :cheesy:
> *


Its a mild, but we have a bike for every class


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2009, 01:05 PM~13386351
> *Its a mild, but we have a bike for every class
> *


texas bike champ of what?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 25 2009, 08:26 PM~13390292
> *texas bike champ of what?
> *


Huh??


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 25 2009, 11:42 AM~13384525
> *Dragonball Z might be makin a return n Dallas
> *


JUst in time for the live action movie coming out.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Mar 25 2009, 07:26 PM~13390292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD QUESTION ? NOW ANSWER IT?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

The odessa show trophy is called the texas bike championship


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 25 2009, 08:26 PM~13390292
> *texas bike champ of what?
> *


Right here :wave:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 25 2009, 10:41 AM~13385046
> *Wizard style 3 coming real soon(radical custom)
> It was fun but time to move up on my class
> Wizard style2 18 first place wins (never defeated)
> ...


 :0 tha calls for a new frame :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 25 2009, 09:26 PM~13390292
> *texas bike champ of what?
> *


Impossible hes not a roller.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 25 2009, 09:45 PM~13391374
> *GOOD QUESTION ? NOW ANSWER IT?
> *


Answer wat......I said huh cuz I didn't see where he got dat ? Frm........so like I said HUH??????


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 25 2009, 01:05 PM~13386351
> *Its a mild, but we have a bike for every class
> *


damn... cant wait to see the competition


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 05:45 AM~13394102
> *Answer wat......I said huh cuz I didn't see where he got dat ? Frm........so like I said HUH??????
> *


Its on his avatar. But oh well alot of people can call them self the TEXAS CHAMP for example:

Funkytown - He won the Wego Tour last year

Pedro - He was the last LRM TEXAS Best of Show 1st palce

Lil Drop'em - Same as Pedro but with a trike

the list can go on and on but oh well Im trying to get this LAC ready for the tour


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Yo Issac we should show these guys the pics from this past weekend. They'll be doing this all week :banghead:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Mar 26 2009, 01:15 PM~13397740
> *Yo Issac we should show these guys the pics from this past weekend.  They'll be doing this all week :banghead:
> 
> *



:uh: 

I was rolling BIG BODY LAC this past weekend and will do the same this weekend.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

And ur point is???????......


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

did you see that lac?



hey, he got a lac?


wtf, a new lac?


we all know you got a lac fool!! dont gotta keep reminding us


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao fuckin dropem


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

lets hype up the comp for the dallas show :biggrin: 

lets see maybe ill bring 3 new bikes out :0


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 02:48 PM~13398509
> *lets hype up the comp for the dallas show :biggrin:
> 
> lets see maybe ill bring 3 new bikes out :0
> *


ok whose mild going!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 02:48 PM~13398509
> *lets hype up the comp for the dallas show :biggrin:
> 
> lets see maybe ill bring 3 new bikes out :0
> *


ok whose street? :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 02:48 PM~13398509
> *lets hype up the comp for the dallas show :biggrin:
> 
> lets see maybe ill bring 3 new bikes out :0
> *


whose semi?



full :0 





and radical :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i might bring one for each class. win it all :0


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 03:59 PM~13399122
> *i might bring one for each class. win it all :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 05:59 PM~13399122
> *i might bring one for each class. win it all :0
> *


Lets see we have a street bike with murals,engraving,graphics,stripping,new seat by hotstuff,full 10x10 display,all parts made by manny,custom pedals,sprocket,forks,sissy bar,handel bars,mirrors,rims.....thats on our street bike,imagine the upper class


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 05:59 PM~13399122
> *i might bring one for each class. win it all :0
> *


this fool right here has got to one up on everthing.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TEXAS COMP AND OUT OF TOWNERS IS GETTING FIERCE!!!!


I CAN FEEL THE TENTION!!! ITS COOL TO SEE EVERYONE EXCITED ABOUT COMPETING!!!!!

ALL IN GOOD FUN!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

its getting hot in here :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Say REC if you read this here my homie said he fixed the Display and that he will swing by to pick up the rest of the parts on sunday, hit me up he dropped off the money already


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS+Mar 26 2009, 01:46 PM~13397985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Im good at that, but I guess we cant do that cause they are still building bikes in here.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 03:44 PM~13397972
> *:uh:
> 
> I was rolling BIG BODY LAC this past weekend and will do the same this weekend.
> *


Been there done that....my lac was candy painted,mural on hood of girls,4 solabar 15,pop trunk,neons,3screens,3sets of rims,20 in,spinning rims,,over 25 grand....the thing is love doing bikes for my brother and sons


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 06:04 PM~13400172
> *Lets see we have a street bike with murals,engraving,graphics,stripping,new seat by hotstuff,full 10x10 display,all parts made by manny,custom pedals,sprocket,forks,sissy bar,handel bars,mirrors,rims.....thats on our street bike,imagine the upper class
> *


ok sorry. im not going to compete with that, your skills scare me :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:19 PM~13400862
> *Been there done that....my lac was candy painted,mural on hood of girls,4 solabar 15,pop trunk,neons,3screens,3sets of rims,20 in,spinning rims,,over 25 grand....the thing is love doing bikes for my brother and sons
> *



And your point is???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:19 PM~13400862
> *Been there done that....my lac was candy painted,mural on hood of girls,4 solabar 15,pop trunk,neons,3screens,3sets of rims,20 in,spinning rims,,over 25 grand....the thing is love doing bikes for my brother and sons
> *


damn, how do you roll 3 sets of rims? they must have stuck out far


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 07:33 PM~13400425
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wow good for u....ill be sure to bring u a cookie n a 4sale sign to d awards


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:21 PM~13400893
> *Wow good for u....ill be sure to bring u a cookie n a 4sale sign to d awards
> *


what kinda cookies you got? i always get hungry around trophy time


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:21 PM~13400893
> *Wow good for u....ill be sure to bring u a cookie n a 4sale sign to d awards
> *



You do that, probably it will be one of your club members buying it from me again

OREO cookies please.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Drop'em, unique27, Sr.Castro, cadillac_pimpin, LOS-SPIDERMAN

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2009, 07:27 PM~13400957
> *
> *


you gonna share? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 09:21 PM~13400884
> *And your point is???
> *


We know u have a lac!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Bring d milk


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Mar 26 2009, 07:27 PM~13400957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:29 PM~13400975
> *Bring d milk
> *


ill bring cookies. milk cost to much


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Mar 26 2009, 07:28 PM~13400972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2% or whole?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

And none of dat bullshit 2% or n a bag


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 09:23 PM~13400920
> *You do that, probably it will be one of your club members buying it from me again
> 
> OREO cookies please.
> *


I bought recs rims from you is that what u are trying to say....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:30 PM~13400993
> *And none of dat bullshit 2% or n a bag
> *


I will bring whole for you but 2% for me im watching my figure. lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:30 PM~13400993
> *And none of dat bullshit 2% or n a bag
> *


i heard you like the powdered kind


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dnt matter if its one of our members or not u always have good deals d day after a carshow..........its like a lowrider yard sale


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:31 PM~13401002
> *I bought recs rims from you is that what u are trying to say....
> *


Are you mad because my homie bought REC's display and bike parts. Is that what you are trying to say?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 08:28 PM~13400970
> *:biggrin:
> you gonna share? :biggrin:
> *



sure


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:32 PM~13401016
> *Dnt matter if its one of our members or not u always have good deals d day after a carshow..........its like a lowrider yard sale
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:32 PM~13401016
> *Dnt matter if its one of our members or not u always have good deals d day after a carshow..........its like a lowrider yard sale
> *


I think about it like this...... If I dont want it no more I sell it at a price I know I will get it out of my way asap, but not loosing $ either. 2 D GRAVE I sold oh well I really didnt feel it, I was trying to bring something else out but FELL IN LOVE WITH A CADILLAC


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Why would i be mad,im getting the forks and sissy bar made buy manny to match the handel bars already,,,,,lets see i bought his rims,handel bars,sterring wheel,dummy lights,dummy light holder,and sprocket.....why would i be mad....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i thought you were trying to bring rec out for a while :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up rock....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Mar 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13401084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its starting to look like a MILD PROBLEMAS


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 08:34 PM~13401043
> *I think about it like this...... If I dont want it no more I sell it at a price I know I will get it out of my way asap, but not loosing $ either. 2 D GRAVE I sold oh well I really didnt feel it, I was trying to bring something else out but FELL IN LOVE WITH A CADILLAC
> *


Oh I agree wit yal....whn it gots to go it has to go.....I nver said u lost money jus said real good deals......I might even bring sum xtra cash n case u do a day of show super sale....

N u forgot to quote paul waul in ur las reply


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:39 PM~13401110
> *Oh I agree wit yal....whn it gots to go it has to go.....I nver said u lost money jus said real good deals......I might even bring sum xtra cash n case u do a day of show super sale....
> 
> N u forgot to quote paul waul in ur las reply
> *



Those days are over with, I will never sell the LAC homie.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

if i wasnt doing the wego car build off this year, id build a bike to shut all you fools up


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2009, 07:38 PM~13401099
> *what up rock....
> *


whats up rob u ready 4 the show sounds like its going to b a good show


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 07:40 PM~13401128
> *if i wasnt doing the wego car build off this year, id build a bike to shut all you fools up
> *




:tears: WHAT DID I DO


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 09:38 PM~13401103
> *Its starting to look like a MILD PROBLEMAS
> *


Wont look nothing like it, you will see in dallas oh wait you wont be there you will be watching men in tights at wrestle mania.... :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 07:42 PM~13401144
> *:tears:  WHAT DID I DO
> *


ill do a bike to win the tour when i get grown up like you guys :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 26 2009, 08:42 PM~13401143
> *whats up rob u ready 4 the show sounds like its going to b a good show
> *


  should be....when u heading out?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2009, 07:44 PM~13401178
> * should be....when u heading out?
> *


ill be there fri night


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 07:43 PM~13401165
> *ill do a bike to win the tour when i get grown up like you guys :0
> *



I would do it, but my son is not into it anymore. I have a frame here that i wanted to ship to you but he is exited about the LAC. Hittin switches


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 08:40 PM~13401128
> *if i wasnt doing the wego car build off this year, id build a bike to shut all you fools up
> *


U aint ready.....dnt make me quit....haha.....n I'm not talkn bout my green frame either.......lol.....jus say ur scared now


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:43 PM~13401165
> *ill do a bike to win the tour when i get grown up like you guys :0
> *


Just bring that green bike you were doing ...we all know it use to be red


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 08:45 PM~13401188
> *ill be there fri night
> *



x2...are any of atx chapter rollin w/ ya..big t, pat or josh


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2009, 07:44 PM~13401178
> * should be....when u heading out?
> *


sat about 5 am and yall


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:43 PM~13401163
> *Wont look nothing like it, you will see in dallas oh wait you wont be there you will be watching men in tights at wrestle mania.... :uh:
> *



RING SIDE TICKETS HOMIE THAT HOW WE ROLL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:46 PM~13401198
> *Just bring that green bike you were doing ...we all know it use to be red
> *


for one its not mine its a customers. and twoi dont want to be the one to devirginize your win lose record.. champ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2009, 07:48 PM~13401216
> *x2...are any of atx chapter rollin w/ ya..big t, pat or josh
> *


i dunno. i wait for no one :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, Sr.Castro, JUSTDEEZ, Drop'em, cadillac_pimpin, Hustle Town, Artistics.TX, 76'_SCHWINN, hot$tuff5964, unique27, LOS-SPIDERMAN

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:50 PM~13401252
> *for one its not mine its a customers. and twoi dont want to be the one to devirginize your win lose record..  champ
> *


My bike wont win first at dallas i already know that....it will be in the radical class and the parts are not ready...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 26 2009, 07:46 PM~13401193
> *U aint ready.....dnt make me quit....haha.....n I'm not talkn bout my green frame either.......lol.....jus say ur scared now
> *


ok ok..... im scared of legions too :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 09:49 PM~13401246
> *RING SIDE TICKETS HOMIE THAT HOW WE ROLL
> 
> 
> ...


My brother will be there ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:52 PM~13401287
> *My bike wont win first at dallas i already know that....it will be in the radical class and the parts are not ready...
> *


so why do it half assed?????? so theres a excuse? that aint kool


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13401300
> *ok ok..... im scared of legions too :0
> *


U should be.... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 26 2009, 08:49 PM~13401238
> *sat about 5 am and yall
> *


9-10 on fri


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:56 PM~13401354
> *U should be.... :biggrin:
> *


***** please


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

No need to be scared I think if I quit I get banned or sumthing like dat I dunno......I can show n odessa


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:| 


this is why the rest of the U.S. hates texas







:cheesy: but we love it :cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 08:50 PM~13401265
> *i dunno. i wait for no one :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 07:57 PM~13401370
> *:|
> this is why the rest of the U.S. hates texas
> :cheesy: but we love it :cheesy:
> *


haha this is our way of indimidation and keeping them out :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:55 PM~13401342
> *so why do it half assed??????  so theres a excuse?  that aint kool
> *


No excuses here,i would rather lose to a club member anyways....it wont be halfed ass ,just not everything on it that i have planned for it


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2009, 07:56 PM~13401359
> *9-10 on fri
> *


what will u b taking homie and what will yall b doing till yall time hits


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 07:57 PM~13401370
> *:|
> this is why the rest of the U.S. hates texas
> :cheesy: but we love it :cheesy:
> *



10-4 I LOVE TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:58 PM~13401389
> *haha this is our way of indimidation and keeping them out :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:58 PM~13401389
> *haha this is our way of indimidation and keeping them out :biggrin:
> *


Haha...x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:58 PM~13401397
> *No excuses here,i would rather lose to a club member anyways....it wont be halfed ass ,just not everything on it that i have planned for it
> *



Go to the classifieds there is people selling things over there


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 26 2009, 08:58 PM~13401401
> *what will u b taking homie and what will yall b doing till yall time hits
> *


anna's taking her 26" from last year and a 16"


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:50 PM~13401265
> *i dunno. i wait for no one :biggrin:
> *


this is true :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 26 2009, 08:01 PM~13401457
> *anna's taking her 26" from last year and a 16"
> *


16 " sweet any pics im taking spiderman and sabor a mi


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:01 PM~13401447
> *Go to the classifieds there is people selling things over there
> *


No need to...just cause i have the money to buy stuff all the time and people come to me before posting it on layitlow...it aint my fault......i think there is another club looking for members u might want to check it out in the car club topic.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 08:04 PM~13401510
> *No need to...just cause i have the money to buy stuff all the time and people come to me before posting it on layitlow...it aint my fault......i think there is another club looking for members u might want to check it out in the car club topic.
> *


LOL. You got me. But remember " Im tired of reppin LEGIONS, they dont never show me love N RESPECT. Im be reppin LEGIONS ALL YEAR alone. I might holla at you guys if dont get better to join EXCLUSIVE". I have 3 other people that were there. Anyways EXCLUSIVE is here with me aint going no where, Im a ROLLER and FUCKING PROUD OF IT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

boners


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:06 PM~13401540
> *LOL. You got me. But remember " Im tired of reppin LEGIONS, they dont never show me love N RESPECT. Im be reppin LEGIONS ALL YEAR alone. I might holla at you guys if dont get better to join EXCLUSIVE". I have 3 other people that were there. Anyways EXCLUSIVE is here with me aint going no where, Im a ROLLER and FUCKING PROUD OF IT
> *


 lol ...just another boring day with nothing to do,hope u have a good time with your son next weekend.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 08:09 PM~13401585
> *lol ...just another boring day with nothing to do,hope u have a good time with your son next weekend.
> *



WE TEXANS HOMIE. FUCKING LOS MUST BE AT A POPCORN BUFFET THAT FOOKER BEEN READING FOR THE LAST HOUR. LOL


See later Rudy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 10:04 PM~13401510
> *No need to...just cause i have the money to buy stuff all the time and people come to me before posting it on layitlow...it aint my fault......i think there is another club looking for members u might want to check it out in the car club topic.
> *


ouch


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:10 PM~13401597
> *WE TEXANS HOMIE. FUCKING LOS MUST BE AT A POPCORN BUFFET THAT FOOKER BEEN READING FOR THE LAST HOUR. LOL
> See later Rudy
> *


Laterz


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:12 PM~13401618
> *ouch
> *


Proud of it homie










And you:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Whoa sumone throw d yelloy flag.....both teams hittin below d belt...haha.....yall can post up wat ever yall wana say....we knw how rudy was feeln nothin u sayin a surprise to us but nice try.......hell we all get tired of how certain things go but anywayz let's not for get wat dis topic about n get ready for d kick off show n rep big for texas n talk shit to each other later....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:14 PM~13401656
> *Proud of it homie
> 
> 
> ...


2 year Thee Artistics. would never leave. lol Its all good. had a good time that night. dont regret the pic one bit. congrats on joining rollerz and any club in your future you join.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Mar 26 2009, 09:04 PM~13401503
> *16 " sweet any pics im taking spiderman and sabor a mi
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 07:54 PM~13401312
> *My brother will be there ...
> *



Watching men in tights too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Beside we all hold plaques of clubs we aint in.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That plaque left my hands the ink wont leave your leg.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:24 PM~13401790
> *Beside we all hold plaques of clubs we aint in.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats when it was official, homie. Mr. RO CHEERLEADER


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:30 PM~13401879
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

DAMN....LOTS OF TALKING IN HERE.....


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

Well I'm out of popcorn
But I hope to see all this new bikes at the show
Good luck to everyone :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 09:33 PM~13401906
> *Well I'm out of popcorn
> But I hope to see all this new bikes at the show
> Good luck to everyone :biggrin:
> *


SUP......YOU HEADING OUT TO THE SHOW?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

1 club for 15 years. who can say that?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 10:34 PM~13401916
> *1 club for 15 years.  who can say that?
> *


Sure as hell not dropem. LOL


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:34 PM~13401916
> *1 club for 15 years.  who can say that?
> *



THAT IS WHY YOU KIND OF A BIG DEAL.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HALF-TIME


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:35 PM~13401933
> *THAT IS WHY YOU KIND OF A BIG DEAL.....
> *


nah, just nobody else likes me. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 09:36 PM~13401944
> *HALF-TIME
> 
> 
> ...


juan gonna get a boner


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:36 PM~13401946
> *nah, just nobody else likes me. :biggrin:
> *


YOU COOL WITH ME....GO GAMBLING WITH YOU ANY DAY....EVEN IF I HAVE TO SHOW YOU HOW TO THROW THE DICE.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:36 PM~13401944
> *HALF-TIME
> 
> 
> ...


Hows that cluel intentions project coming?

The bike
The trike
The MC
The impala
The blazer
I foger how many times that name changed projects


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13401921
> *Sure as hell not dropem. LOL
> *


When ever you have something of quality to show then open your mouth if your fat cheecks let them go up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:37 PM~13401957
> *YOU COOL WITH ME....GO GAMBLING WITH YOU ANY DAY....EVEN IF I HAVE TO SHOW YOU HOW TO THROW THE DICE.....
> *


yeah man!!! cant wait for october :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wego


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 26 2009, 09:38 PM~13401965
> *yeah man!!!  cant wait for october :biggrin:
> *


NOT SURE IF I WILL MAKE IT THIS YEAR.....EXPECTING NUMBER 3 OCTOBER 16TH..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:38 PM~13401963
> *When ever you have something of quality to show then open your mouth if your fat cheecks let them go up
> *


Something of quality? Yu never finish it. You dont finish anything. projects clubs lol dont get butthurt dropem


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:37 PM~13401958
> *Hows that cluel intentions project coming?
> 
> The bike
> ...


Ok and your point is........ 

How many cars have you built fat ass. Its not my fault I get them going and people fall in love and throw money at me. I bet if they see your mom they will throw money at her


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:32 PM~13401898
> *Thats when it was official, homie. Mr. RO CHEERLEADER
> *


cheerleader. LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: socios b.c. prez, ClassicPlayer, JUSTDEEZ, cadillac_pimpin, Sr.Castro, LOS-SPIDERMAN, Drop'em, unique27, Lord Goofy, rabbit


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:39 PM~13401976
> *NOT SURE IF I WILL MAKE IT THIS YEAR.....EXPECTING NUMBER 3 OCTOBER 16TH..
> *


dammit man!! well congrats :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:39 PM~13401981
> *Something of quality? Yu never finish it. You dont finish anything. projects clubs lol dont get butthurt dropem
> *



They call me Drop'em for a reason and soon you will find out like you were kissing my ass in Dallas last year.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 10:39 PM~13401976
> *NOT SURE IF I WILL MAKE IT THIS YEAR.....EXPECTING NUMBER 3 OCTOBER 16TH..
> *


So thats why u been busy....i got my two sons and thats enough for me


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 08:34 PM~13401913
> *SUP......YOU HEADING OUT TO THE SHOW?
> *


Just for business


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 08:40 PM~13401993
> *Ok and your point is........
> 
> How many cars have you built fat ass. Its not my fault I get them going and people fall in love and throw money at me. I bet if they see your mom they will throw money at her
> *


I just want to go on record and say that I would never throw anything at anyones mother.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:40 PM~13401993
> *Ok and your point is........
> 
> How many cars have you built fat ass. Its not my fault I get them going and people fall in love and throw money at me. I bet if they see your mom they will throw money at her
> *


None LOL. But I dont trip and try to down play the luv for the bikes. 


Most active in Lowrider Bikes
( 4807 posts / 79% of this member's active posts )
fat ass lol your a fat boy too? How does that make sence. Enjoy being a baller I aint gonna front like I got paper I dont have. LOL Im fat.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 08:42 PM~13402027
> *Just for business
> *



And people say you dont build top quality shit. LOS-KUSTOM is the best out there no matter what THE WINDOW SHOPPER IN Austin says.

He should put thanks to REC n LOS for the 18-0 Record


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Mar 26 2009, 09:42 PM~13402019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOL. SO YOU KEEPING BUSY THEN.....


----------



## beog1993 (Mar 18, 2009)

illl be there for sure


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:42 PM~13402023
> *They call me Drop'em for a reason and soon you will find out like you were kissing my ass in Dallas last year.
> *


lol you stopped me to talk and we didnt talk but no more then 5 minutes. gtfo here with that bullshit. I aint worried about why they call you dropem and I aint scared to find out either lol how old are you trying threaten on the net.LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Moderator
*****
Posts: 26,605
Joined: Jul 2006
From: Fort Worth TX
Car Club: Thee Artistics *T*E*X*A*S


Thats why you dont have shit and you FAT LAYITLOW is serious buisness


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:46 PM~13402082
> *lol you stopped me to talk and we didnt talk but no more then 5 minutes. gtfo here with that bullshit. I aint worried about why they call you dropem and I aint scared to find out either lol how old are you trying threaten on the net.LOL
> *


Ask your momma, she tried to pull a SPM on me.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 10:44 PM~13402057
> *WELL I HAVE TWO GIRLS....AND FEEL LIKE ANOTHER IS ON THE WAY....MY CURSE...FEMALES ALL AROUND ME...
> *


Just had my third girl in December, bro. I wouldn't call it a curse, but I know how you feel.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:46 PM~13402084
> *Moderator
> *****
> Posts: 26,605
> ...


Im fat your girl is fat and your fat. and hell yeah them post add up. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:40 PM~13401993
> *Ok and your point is........
> 
> How many cars have you built fat ass. Its not my fault I get them going and people fall in love and throw money at me. I bet if they see your mom they will throw money at her
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright Im done fuckin with you emilio. next time we meet come say again. dont hurt me LOL.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Mar 26 2009, 09:47 PM~13402099
> *Just had my third girl in December, bro. I wouldn't call it a curse, but I know how you feel.
> *


I SAY THAT WITH A GRIN.....I LOVE MY FEMALES.....I WOULDN'T TRADE THEM. I JUST GET RAZZED CUZ MY FAMILY SAYS CUZ OF MY DOINGS WITH FEMALES IN MY DAY I AM GETTING PUNISHED.....BUT IT IS ALL GOOD.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:44 PM~13402055
> *And people say you dont build top quality shit. LOS-KUSTOM is the best out there no matter what THE WINDOW SHOPPER IN Austin says.
> 
> He should put thanks to REC n LOS for the 18-0 Record
> *


Somebody dont know what window shopper means...
Why are them two names stuck in your mind 24/7...get off the nut sacks already....and if u knew the real story on the frame you wouldent be saying shit....there is two our three more names that should get credit for that frame....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:47 PM~13402100
> *Im fat your girl is fat and your fat. and hell yeah them post add up. :biggrin:
> *


I feel sorry for your girl, I mean your dog..... What are you doing to that dog:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 26 2009, 08:51 PM~13402141
> *Somebody dont know what window shopper means...
> Why are them two names stuck in your mind 24/7...get off the nut sacks already....and if u knew the real story on the frame you wouldent be saying shit....there is two our three more names that should get credit for that frame....
> *



Oh yeah SIC 713


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:51 PM~13402142
> *I feel sorry for your girl, I mean your dog..... What are you doing to that dog:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL he was a lil ass dog then. he gotten big now. kinda looks like you now. he got a big ass head. :biggrin:


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 08:44 PM~13402055
> *And people say you dont build top quality shit. LOS-KUSTOM is the best out there no matter what THE WINDOW SHOPPER IN Austin says.
> 
> He should put thanks to REC n LOS for the 18-0 Record
> *


Should we show them or let them wait?
But then again that not my style


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13402159
> *Should we show them or let them wait?
> But then again that not my style
> *


SHOW US.......I WANT SOMETHING NEW TO LOOK AT!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13402198
> *SHOW US.......I WANT SOMETHING NEW TO LOOK AT!
> *


me too W4?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 08:53 PM~13402159
> *Should we show them or let them wait?
> But then again that not my style
> *



Lets wait for others to catch up with the program, they said they have been waiting and I dont want them to go back out to their sketch book for year again, I finally going to wait till their is serious competition out there.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 09:56 PM~13402205
> *me too W4?
> *












:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dallas gonna be bad ass. Whos going to Chads for the Fort Worth Pre show Party?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 09:58 PM~13402226
> *Dallas gonna be bad ass. Whos going to Chads for the Fort Worth Pre show Party?
> *


friday or saturday night?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 08:58 PM~13402226
> *Dallas gonna be bad ass. Whos going to Chads for the Fort Worth Pre show Party?
> *


sacale pus


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 26 2009, 09:56 PM~13402205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MAN I WISH I WAS THAT FAR ALONG.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 11:00 PM~13402258
> *YOU KNOW SOMETHING I DON'T KNOW ABOUT???
> MAN I WISH I WAS THAT FAR ALONG.....
> *


I wish, Why? is there a W4? :scrutinize:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:00 PM~13402258
> *YOU KNOW SOMETHING I DON'T KNOW ABOUT???
> MAN I WISH I WAS THAT FAR ALONG.....
> *


You building a LAC too?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 10:01 PM~13402264
> *I wish, Why? is there a W4? :scrutinize:
> *


NOPE......I DON'T THINK THERE IS......


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:02 PM~13402281
> *You building a LAC too?
> *


NAW BRO....DON'T HAVE PAPER LIKE THAT...

BESIDES I CAN SPEND A LOT LESS MONEY AND KEEP PLAYING WITH BIKES....WHEN I HAVE TIME....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:04 PM~13402311
> *NAW BRO....DON'T HAVE PAPER LIKE THAT...
> 
> BESIDES I CAN SPEND A LOT LESS MONEY AND KEEP PLAYING WITH BIKES....WHEN I HAVE TIME....
> *



Paper ? Where? Shit im spending some but my homie over @ LOS-KUSTOMS is hooking a brother up. That boy is insane


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:05 PM~13402335
> *Paper ? Where? Shit im spending some but my homie over @ LOS-KUSTOMS is hooking a brother up. That boy is insane
> *


YEAH I HEARD FROM A BIRDIE HE HAS SKILLZ......

YOU MUST HAVE PAPER.....YOU GOT RINGSIDE SEATS TO WATCH GROWN MEN IN TIGHTS....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 07:51 PM~13402142
> *I feel sorry for your girl, I mean your dog..... What are you doing to that dog:
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda dog is that juan?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:06 PM~13402352
> *YEAH I HEARD FROM A BIRDIE HE HAS SKILLZ......
> 
> YOU MUST HAVE PAPER.....YOU GOT RINGSIDE SEATS TO WATCH GROWN MEN IN TIGHTS....
> *



You should know him better than me.

Tickets were a x-mas present from my wife. She been holding out since October 2008 with them and now I have them since X-mas waiting for next weekend


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:08 PM~13402383
> *You should know him better than me.
> 
> Tickets were a x-mas present from my wife. She been holding out since October 2008 with them and now I have them since X-mas waiting for next weekend
> *


YEAH I WILL BE THERE ALSO.....PUTTING ON A SHOW AT BAR RIO THAT NIGHT....SO WILL HAVE TO LEAVE A LIL EARLY...BUT WILL STILL BE THERE.....BUT NOT RINGSIDE.....I AM JUST A REGULAR GUY WITH REGULAR SEATS....


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 08:57 PM~13402209
> *Lets wait for others to catch up with the program, they said they have been waiting and I dont want them to go back out to their sketch book for year again, I finally going to wait till their is serious competition out there.
> *


A little sneak peak wouldn't hurt them
Because this is what the topic is all about :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:10 PM~13402424
> *YEAH I WILL BE THERE ALSO.....PUTTING ON A SHOW AT BAR RIO THAT NIGHT....SO WILL HAVE TO LEAVE A LIL EARLY...BUT WILL STILL BE THERE.....BUT NOT RINGSIDE.....I AM JUST A REGULAR GUY WITH REGULAR SEATS....
> *



A regular guy like myself and that I respect


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 09:11 PM~13402438
> *A little sneak peak wouldn't hurt them
> Because this is what the topic is all about :biggrin:
> *



Ok if you say so..................


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2009, 11:08 PM~13402381
> *what kinda dog is that juan?
> *


mut. I was told he was a pit but he is not.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 09:12 PM~13402461
> *Ok if you say so..................
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit wrong pic:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 11:12 PM~13402461
> *Ok if you say so..................
> 
> 
> ...


lol you hit up my myspace. lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 11:12 PM~13402461
> *Ok if you say so..................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN+Mar 26 2009, 10:11 PM~13402438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO THE RESPECT IS MUTUAL....WE KNOW WHERE WE HAVE BEEN AND WHERE WE CAN GO...WHEN WE CHOOSE TO.......


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SNEAK PEEK COMING IN 3 MINUTES........ SO CALL ALL OF YOUR MEMBER FOR SUPPORT AND JUAN GET YOUR OXYGEN MASK READY CAUSE IM GOING TO SHOW WHY IM CALLED DROP'EM


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:18 PM~13402570
> *SNEAK PEEK COMING IN 3 MINUTES........ SO CALL ALL OF YOUR MEMBER FOR SUPPORT AND JUAN GET YOUR OXYGEN MASK READY CAUSE IM GOING TO SHOW WHY IM CALLED DROP'EM
> *



ALREADY CALLED ON THE SPECIAL RED PHONE.....WE ARE WAITING.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 11:18 PM~13402570
> *SNEAK PEEK COMING IN 3 MINUTES........ SO CALL ALL OF YOUR MEMBER FOR SUPPORT AND JUAN GET YOUR OXYGEN MASK READY CAUSE IM GOING TO SHOW WHY IM CALLED DROP'EM
> *


dont hurt me dropem I swear I will never say your a club hopper again. please dont hurt me. :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 11:21 PM~13402618
> *dont hurt me dropem I swear I will never say your a club hopper again. please dont hurt me. :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Artistics.TX, Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN, Sr.Castro, socios b.c. prez, *81.7.TX.*


enjoying the show?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

COMING STRAIGHT FROM LOS-KUSTOMS:

Get your right click button moving quick cause its only a 1 minute deal fookers:

Where real quality is done

Yall READY


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:23 PM~13402657
> *COMING STRAIGHT FROM LOS-KUSTOMS:
> 
> Get your right click button moving quick cause its only a 1 minute deal fookers:
> ...



MAN YOUR 3 MINUTES ARE UP......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Sr.Castro, Artistics.TX, BigTex, Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN, 81.7.TX., texastrike, socios b.c. prez


He is really going to hate me


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 11:27 PM~13402710
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Sr.Castro, Artistics.TX, BigTex, Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN, 81.7.TX., texastrike, socios b.c. prez
> He is really going to hate me
> *


:0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I hope yall seen it. I told yall 1 minute


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:28 PM~13402740
> *I hope yall seen it. I told yall 1 minute
> *


SORRY MISSED IT.....HAD TO CARRY MY TWO GIRLS TO BED.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 11:28 PM~13402740
> *I hope yall seen it. I told yall 1 minute
> *


Ill post it for the homies who didnt see it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:30 PM~13402757
> *SORRY MISSED IT.....HAD TO CARRY MY TWO GIRLS TO BED.....
> *



avatar


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TIGHT!!


----------



## texastrike (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 09:27 PM~13402710
> *User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Sr.Castro, Artistics.TX, BigTex, Drop'em, LOS-SPIDERMAN, 81.7.TX., texastrike, socios b.c. prez
> He is really going to hate me
> *


I don’t think there is something to hate on


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

The internetz is serious biznezz!! :|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 26 2009, 09:32 PM~13402786
> *TIGHT!!
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:31 PM~13402772
> *avatar
> *


SAY I AM GETTING OLD....NEED BIGGER PICTURE....


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texastrike+Mar 26 2009, 11:32 PM~13402787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 26 2009, 08:32 PM~13402791
> *The internetz is serious biznezz!!  :|
> *


qouted for truth.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:33 PM~13402806
> *SAY I AM GETTING OLD....NEED BIGGER PICTURE....
> *



LOS n Rec will have it in Dalllas for me, the world will see it there


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:35 PM~13402846
> *LOS n Rec will have it in Dalllas for me, the world will see it there
> *


I WILL BE WITH YOU....WATCHING MEN IN TIGHTS....MAYBE I WILL MAKE IT OVER TO LOS AND GET BIRDS EYE VIEW....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 26 2009, 09:37 PM~13402864
> *I WILL BE WITH YOU....WATCHING MEN IN TIGHTS....MAYBE I WILL MAKE IT OVER TO LOS AND GET BIRDS EYE VIEW....
> *



Its over there now homie, just cause its you call LOS up I dont think he will mind if you go over there and see it.

GOODNIGHT ALL MY BROTHERS HERE IN TEXAS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Mar 26 2009, 10:44 PM~13402941
> *Its over there now homie, just cause its you call LOS up I dont think he will mind if you go over there and see it.
> 
> GOODNIGHT ALL MY BROTHERS HERE IN TEXAS
> *



MAN I FEEL SPECIAL....MIGHT HAVE TO HIT LOS UP!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: socios b.c. prez, SPAWN_2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 26 2009, 09:12 PM~13403314
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: socios b.c. prez, SPAWN_2
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DAMN WHAT I MISS!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 01:18 AM~13404094
> *DAMN WHAT I MISS!!!
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2009, 11:18 PM~13404094
> *DAMN WHAT I MISS!!!
> *


nothin special


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thats how you hype it up :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 08:16 AM~13405332
> *thats how you hype it up :biggrin:
> *


thats for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

whut up texas ,one week left for touch ups...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Its gna be a long weekend


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 27 2009, 06:47 AM~13405481
> *whut up texas ,one week left for touch ups...
> *


one week for touch ups?????? shit i still got one radical frame to paint :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Goodmorning! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 08:57 AM~13405556
> *one week for touch ups??????  shit i still got one radical frame to paint :0
> *


It aint the only one mine aint fully painted yet...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Double post


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 27 2009, 07:10 AM~13405622
> *It aint the only one mine aint fully painted yet...
> *


im going to primer it today


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 27 2009, 12:26 AM~13404167
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


Stop having a tooly attack
 go back to the basement :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 09:32 AM~13405755
> *im going to primer it today
> *


Kool...cant wait to see it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Ima just go build models :|


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i gotta finish my 26" radical unicyle entry :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 27 2009, 07:49 AM~13405882
> *Kool...cant wait to see it
> *


might save it for the magnificos show n houston :0 
keep yall guessing all year


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 10:09 AM~13406052
> *might save it for the magnificos show n houston :0
> keep yall guessing all year
> *


Kool...we should show on full force at the magnificos show in san antonio...bust it out there


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 09:09 AM~13406052
> *might save it for the magnificos show n houston :0
> keep yall guessing all year
> *


:0
:wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 27 2009, 10:17 AM~13406119
> *:0
> :wave:
> *


Whut up squid hows your dad doing


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 27 2009, 08:13 AM~13406079
> *Kool...we should show on full force at the magnificos show in san antonio...bust it out there
> *


na ill give you guys a chance this year :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 10:22 AM~13406156
> *na ill give you guys a chance this year :0
> *


 :uh: ....your a funny guy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 27 2009, 08:24 AM~13406178
> *:uh: ....your a funny guy
> *


just trying to be kool like you


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 10:27 AM~13406198
> *just trying to be kool like you
> *


Well its working...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 09:22 AM~13406156
> *na ill give you guys a chance this year :0
> *


O'rly? :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 09:32 AM~13405755
> *im going to primer it today
> *


shit i hope we get to primer todaY! fucking SNOWING TODAY!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its hot as hell down here :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, unique27, FunkytownRoller, MR.559

the champ is here :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 11:55 AM~13407011
> *SA ROLLERZ, unique27, FunkytownRoller, MR.559
> 
> the champ is here :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 11:55 AM~13407011
> *SA ROLLERZ, unique27, FunkytownRoller, MR.559
> 
> the champ is here :0
> *


THE TEXAS CHAMP! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Mar 27 2009, 10:57 AM~13407026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...thats just shelby's dad  


hows it going chad


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> Move-in Times (by club):
> *8am-9am*
> Blockstyle
> Down II Clown
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> > Move-in Times (by club):
> > *8am-9am*
> > Blockstyle
> > Down II Clown
> > ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> > Move-in Times (by club):
> > *8am-9am*
> > Blockstyle
> > Down II Clown
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 05:10 PM~13409532
> *no artistics? damn that sucks :0
> *


we small time


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 05:10 PM~13409532
> *no artistics? damn that sucks :0
> *


i have been so busy..by the time the annoucement went was too late...

standby at 3pm


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 27 2009, 04:35 PM~13410141
> *we small time
> *


wanna roll with the big dogs?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 05:59 PM~13410341
> *wanna roll with the big dogs?
> *



:biggrin: 
always on em'


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> > Move-in Times (by club):
> > *8am-9am*
> > Blockstyle
> > Down II Clown
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2009, 09:50 AM~13406970
> *shit i hope we get to primer todaY!  fucking SNOWING TODAY!!!
> *


i got primer down, based, flaked, and cleared today :biggrin: 
just in time its starting to get cold now :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see ya there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 06:59 PM~13410341
> *wanna roll with the big dogs?
> *


how much are the membership fees and where is the contract.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 27 2009, 08:26 PM~13410929
> *i got primer down, based, flaked, and cleared today :biggrin:
> just in time its starting to get cold now :angry:
> *


sapposed to warm up manna...its an all dayer


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

TTT.....1 week left


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

this just in...........................feelings will be hurt


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> > Move-in Times (by club):
> > *8am-9am*
> > Blockstyle
> > Down II Clown
> ...


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2009, 02:31 PM~13423581
> *this just in...........................feelings will be hurt
> *




:0 ..I AGREE....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 29 2009, 03:31 PM~13423581
> *this just in...........................feelings will be hurt
> *


LOL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 29 2009, 06:25 PM~13424507
> *:0 ..I AGREE....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 29 2009, 07:18 AM~13421637
> *TTT.....1 week left
> *


 hno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Almost show time...hope everyone is ready


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

will anybody have any parts for sale in dallas? :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 29 2009, 07:14 PM~13425888
> *will anybody have any parts for sale in dallas? :cheesy:
> *


iwill


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

same parts u posted earlier this month


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

I WILL HAVE RAFFLE TICKETS for the custom bike build etc.....HIT ME UP!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 29 2009, 07:29 PM~13426066
> *same parts u posted earlier this month
> *


yes sir


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ANDRE AND THEE ARTISTICS ARE HAVING A GET TOGETHER SAT NIGHT!!

PM "817 TX" ANDRE FOR DIRECTIONS AND DETAILS....

located in fort worth off n35


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2009, 06:27 PM~13424953
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 ........


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Mar 29 2009, 09:45 PM~13426223
> *:0 ........
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2009, 07:43 PM~13426205
> *ANDRE AND THEE ARTISTICS ARE HAVING A GET TOGETHER SAT NIGHT!!
> 
> PM "817 TX" ANDRE FOR DIRECTIONS AND DETAILS....
> ...


sorry but juan wont be able to attend. he will be with us ROLLERZ :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2009, 08:47 PM~13426251
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2009, 08:40 PM~13426181
> *yes sir
> *


let me go back an check my pm


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2009, 09:48 PM~13426259
> *sorry but juan wont be able to attend. he will be with us ROLLERZ :0
> *


lol...i was planning on hooking up at that party as well....got to stick with tha brothers...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2009, 07:51 PM~13426288
> *lol...i was planning on hooking up at that party as well....got to stick with tha bROthers...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2009, 09:43 PM~13426205
> *ANDRE AND THEE ARTISTICS ARE HAVING A GET TOGETHER SAT NIGHT!!
> 
> PM "817 TX" ANDRE FOR DIRECTIONS AND DETAILS....
> ...



 


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2009, 09:48 PM~13426259
> *sorry but juan wont be able to attend. he will be with us ROLLERZ :0
> *


hitting up both. no more then 5 miles from each other.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2009, 09:53 PM~13426304
> *
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: 

got me on that one!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2009, 09:54 PM~13426313
> *
> 
> hitting up both. no more then 5 miles from each other.
> *


TIGHT!!! DIDNT KNOW THEY WAS THAT CLOSE.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 29 2009, 09:55 PM~13426330
> *TIGHT!!!  DIDNT KNOW THEY WAS THAT CLOSE.....
> *


yes sir. no freeway needed. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2009, 07:56 PM~13426342
> *yes sir. no freeway needed. :biggrin:
> *


so you can walk in case moms needs the car to go shopping


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2009, 08:40 PM~13426181
> *yes sir
> *












































all these still avil.?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2009, 09:58 PM~13426354
> *so you can walk in case moms needs the car to go shopping
> *


Im taking the cutty.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2009, 09:48 PM~13426259
> *sorry but juan wont be able to attend. he will be with us ROLLERZ :0
> *


 :nono: Different day!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm coming out in radical this year


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm just hoping for one thing, a good show!!!!! And that's exactly what this should be especially if all of the bikes competing end up talking as loud as their owners do on layitlow.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 30 2009, 09:02 AM~13430294
> *I'm just hoping for one thing, a good show!!!!!  And that's exactly what this should be especially if all of the bikes competing end up talking as loud as their owners do on layitlow.
> *


its gonna get ugly :yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 30 2009, 10:02 AM~13430294
> *I'm just hoping for one thing, a good show!!!!!  And that's exactly what this should be especially if all of the bikes competing end up talking as loud as their owners do on layitlow.
> *


well put! :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27+Mar 29 2009, 07:14 PM~13425888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me kno somethin let me kno somethin in dallas...lookin for gold n chrome parts... :biggrin: ...


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 29 2009, 08:11 PM~13426512
> *Im taking the cutty.
> *


pics?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I have a feeling yall not gna make my job easy huh..........damn so much for easy money


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 29 2009, 08:07 PM~13426467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 30 2009, 08:02 AM~13430294
> *I'm just hoping for one thing, a good show!!!!!  And that's exactly what this should be especially if all of the bikes competing end up talking as loud as their owners do on layitlow.
> *


x2...i cant wait to see my comp. in the 20'' full custom class :biggrin:  ..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 30 2009, 03:56 PM~13433560
> *x2...i cant wait to see my comp. in the 20'' full custom class :biggrin:   ..
> *


I know a little 9 year old girl who you better watch out for


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 30 2009, 05:20 PM~13434347
> *I know a little 9 year old girl who you better watch out for
> *


Whut up chad


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 30 2009, 05:20 PM~13434347
> *I know a little 9 year old girl who you better watch out for
> *


get me those 4 pieces after the show if ya remember homeslice.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

A funkytown birdie dropped me a pic n yeah yall btr watch for dat 4yr old......lol


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

my photographer will be there!! so be on the look out for him texas because you are the first show to be featured in the new magazine, made for us lowrider bike fans.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 30 2009, 03:32 PM~13434489
> *A funkytown birdie dropped me a pic n yeah yall btr watch for dat 4yr old......lol
> *


 :0 i wanna see :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 30 2009, 04:32 PM~13434489
> *A funkytown birdie dropped me a pic n yeah yall btr watch for dat 4yr old......lol
> *


Opps ment nine year old. Haha sry


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Few more days.....................


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i still got a set of fiberglass fenders that i can bring if anyone wants


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Freebie????.....lol.....j/k......but I do igot sumthing for ya....its a h-town throwback club shirt.....will b a classic add to ur wall there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 10:47 PM~13438159
> *i still got a set of fiberglass fenders that i can bring if anyone wants
> *


ask dre I no he needs some. I know he got cash in hand too. :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 30 2009, 09:47 PM~13438159
> *i still got a set of fiberglass fenders that i can bring if anyone wants
> *


pix and $


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 30 2009, 05:28 PM~13434437
> *get me those 4 pieces after the show if ya remember homeslice.
> *


Gotcha Homie.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 30 2009, 05:28 PM~13434430
> *Whut up chad
> *


Wassup rudy. Shelbie said she wants to see what your bringin to the table. She knows your bike and said if she sees it she can make a prediction. Haha. ( for reals, she said that :0)


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 31 2009, 05:51 AM~13441415
> *Wassup rudy. Shelbie said she wants to see what your bringin to the table. She knows your bike and said if she sees it she can make a prediction. Haha. ( for reals, she said that :0)
> *


Lol ..thats kool..i hope she likes my new street bike im taking out there and tell her to look at the street bikes at the show and give me a prediction on my street bike.....lil girl must have skills


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 30 2009, 09:15 PM~13438688
> *pix and $
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 31 2009, 06:14 AM~13441685
> *Lol ..thats kool..i hope she likes my new street bike im taking out there and tell her to look at the street bikes at the show and give me a prediction on my street bike.....lil girl must have skills
> *


that girl shelbie has mad skills :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

so when do all the sneak peak pics gonna start? i got alot :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Start postin den....lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Mar 31 2009, 09:32 AM~13443002
> *Start postin den....lol
> *


u first lol oh wait i got pics of yours :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Yup but nobody scared of mine.....unless its ok wit everyone for it to compete.....lol....I doubt it tho.......I promise to judge it jus as anyother bike.....lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I posted one already 

Now it's somebodys turn to go first


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Everyone is scared


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Mar 30 2009, 10:11 PM~13438608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got pics in one of my topics, cant get to photobucket at work.

but the price is 100 bucks. first come, first served.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> Everyone is scared


 :nono: 
THATS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW....








[/quote]


:0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> :nono:
> THATS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW....


 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:
[/quote]
Now dats wat I'm talkin bout.....its go hard or stay home time now people.......to late to really make any big changes.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> :nono:
> THATS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW....


 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:
[/quote]

just messed myself......  

































:0 looks baddazz


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 31 2009, 08:55 PM~13447558
> *:biggrin:
> *


your a fool for that one...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2009, 09:09 PM~13447729
> *your a fool for that one...lol
> *


what I miss?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 09:18 PM~13447827
> *what I miss?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

asshole.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 09:18 PM~13447827
> *what I miss?
> *


definately NOT a meal...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 31 2009, 09:33 PM~13448028
> *definately NOT a meal...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and you know this. :biggrin: What I need to bring to the boogie?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 09:35 PM~13448048
> *and you know this. :biggrin:  What I need to bring to the boogie?
> *


beer, (if you wanna drink) and we are gonna try and recoup some of the cost when everyone gets there, gonna have a "tip" jar.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 31 2009, 09:44 PM~13448156
> *beer, (if you wanna drink) and we are gonna try and recoup some of the cost when everyone gets there, gonna have a "tip" jar.... :biggrin:
> *


yall still throwin carne on the grill?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 08:45 PM~13448161
> *yall still throwin carne on the grill?
> *


i heard everyone gonna take turns throwin their meat on yo grill


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


just messed myself......  
:0 looks baddazz
[/quote]



WHY THANK YOU.......WE KNOW A GUY...LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 31 2009, 10:04 PM~13448391
> *i heard everyone gonna take turns throwin their meat on yo grill
> *


impossible. its chads grill. :biggrin: and Im sure you brought meet for him.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 09:11 PM~13448481
> *impossible. its chads grill.  :biggrin:  and Im sure you brought meet for him.
> *


no ****


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i hope chads party doesnt turn into a artistics topic. everyone acting all gay and shit :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2009, 10:17 PM~13448541
> *i hope chads party doesnt turn into  a artistics topic. everyone acting all gay and shit :0
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 31 2009, 08:19 PM~13448556
> *:0 lol
> *


and no talkin shit. unless you are me and you arent so....................


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2009, 10:20 PM~13448576
> *and no talkin shit. unless you are me and you arent so....................
> *


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2009, 09:20 PM~13448576
> *and no talkin shit. unless you are me and you arent so....................
> *


I dunno but I think I can say watever I wana say......n u can't JUDGE me .....haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2009, 10:17 PM~13448541
> *i hope chads party doesnt turn into  a artistics topic. everyone acting all gay and shit :0
> *


impossible rollerz gonna be there and everything rollerz touches turns to gold. real talk. fuck it bring a contract I wanna join? :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 31 2009, 11:01 PM~13449190
> *impossible rollerz gonna be there and everything rollerz touches turns to gold. real talk. fuck it bring a contract I wanna join? :cheesy:
> *


Won't be too many rollerz. Not a rollerz party. Just a little get together for some of my homies to kick off the wego tour for this year.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

[/quote]
WHY THANK YOU.......WE KNOW A GUY...LOL
[/quote]
So do we 


Looks good from that angle. Where the rest of the pics. I say let's all post one. Including rudy. Hell it's too late to make slot of changes now anyways and we can get some predictions. Wassup?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WHY THANK YOU.......WE KNOW A GUY...LOL
[/quote]
So do we 
Looks good from that angle. Where the rest of the pics. I say let's all post one. Including rudy. Hell it's too late to make slot of changes now anyways and we can get some predictions. Wassup?
[/quote]
I aint scared... U go first,, my bike got finish painting last night


----------



## SUZY Q (Oct 16, 2008)

_*COUNTDOWN... 4 MORE DAYS! *_ :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 31 2009, 09:44 PM~13448156
> *beer, (if you wanna drink) and we are gonna try and recoup some of the cost when everyone gets there, gonna have a "tip" jar.... :biggrin:
> *


might just make it in fri...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> WHY THANK YOU.......WE KNOW A GUY...LOL


So do we 
Looks good from that angle. Where the rest of the pics. I say let's all post one. Including rudy. Hell it's too late to make slot of changes now anyways and we can get some predictions. Wassup?
[/quote]
I aint scared... U go first,, my bike got finish painting last night
[/quote]
:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I just pu my forks and front rims together
That's all I got. Now time to clean chrome :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

tonight at 7 pm central time i will post up pics for 30 min!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2009, 08:53 AM~13453012
> *tonight at 7 pm central time i will post up pics for 30 min!
> *


 








Nuthin Radical...But Its SOMETHIN  :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2009, 10:53 AM~13453012
> *tonight at 7 pm central time i will post up pics for 30 min!
> *


Liar!!!!! 












Now u can just pm the pic/pics to me. 
I actually wanted to see what u two have been cooking up.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

blah blah blah hipity hoopla


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

You missed it


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 1 2009, 05:35 PM~13457718
> *You missed it
> *


liaaarr :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

WHY THANK YOU.......WE KNOW A GUY...LOL
[/quote]
So do we 
Looks good from that angle. Where the rest of the pics. I say let's all post one. Including rudy. Hell it's too late to make slot of changes now anyways and we can get some predictions. Wassup?
[/quote]
    :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2009, 01:51 AM~13450994
> *Won't be too many rollerz. Not a rollerz party. Just a little get together for some of my homies to kick off the wego tour for this year.
> *


I WANT TO GO I WANT TO GO


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 1 2009, 10:01 PM~13461714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a twizzler?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 01:01 AM~13461714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*yabadabadoo.jpg*

flintstones bike? :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 1 2009, 10:23 PM~13461846
> *yabadabadoo.jpg
> 
> flintstones bike? :0
> *


thats what i said.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 1 2009, 11:01 PM~13461714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


www.chingamelavista.com?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahhahahaa....

thats for you nosey rosies trying to crack the photobuckets...lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 01:01 AM~13461714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your turn chad.....show me something


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ill post for him :biggrin:

whos next? dont be scared


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

WOW :0 ....LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A BEAUTIFUL SHOW!...LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Apr 2 2009, 08:22 AM~13463199
> *WOW :0 ....LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING  TO BE A BEAUTIFUL SHOW!...LOL!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nobody saved mine 
Im coming out in street this show then goin to do something way different for the Austin show


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 








:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 07:57 AM~13463479
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie you got mad skills!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 2 2009, 09:51 AM~13463425
> *nobody saved mine
> Im coming out in street this show then goin to do something way different for the Austin show
> *


Be careful!!!!! I think it got changed this year. Issac will know, but too many major changesay mean u don't get the points from the shows from before the changes. Just look into it. That way u don't screw yourself.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 2 2009, 10:11 AM~13463591
> *damn homie you got mad skills!
> *


preciate the kind words!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 2 2009, 09:28 AM~13463718
> *Be careful!!!!! I think it got changed this year. Issac will know, but too many major changesay mean u don't get the points from the shows from before the changes. Just look into it. That way u don't screw yourself.
> *


magic powers

here goes my speach

"naw i just added a bolt on tank and skirts" :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 09:57 AM~13463479
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It's nice when youre homies with the painter.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I talked to jon bout dat awwready. He said same frame same points....as long as u prove d same frame


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 2 2009, 10:34 AM~13463803
> *It's nice when youre homies with the painter.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 2 2009, 09:42 AM~13463894
> *I talked to jon bout dat awwready. He said same frame same points....as long as u prove d same frame
> *


:burn:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 2 2009, 10:34 AM~13463803
> *It's nice when youre homies with the painter.
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 10:52 AM~13463971
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I can't post pics from my phone. I'm in Birmingham right now. 
So r u guys coming over or what. I need to try and get a head count.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 2 2009, 09:42 AM~13463894
> *I talked to jon bout dat awwready. He said same frame same points....as long as u prove d same frame
> *


dont mind what i said :biggrin: 
same color paint atleast :happysad:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 01:40 AM~13461937
> *hahahhahahaa....
> 
> thats for you nosey rosies trying to crack the photobuckets...lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 2 2009, 11:03 AM~13464059
> *Nice. I can't post pics from my phone. I'm in Birmingham right now.
> So r u guys coming over or what. I need to try and get a head count.
> *


i will be in dfw tomarrow for sure...i dont think im rollin in till bout 9pm...situated till 10pm..

might be to late


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 2 2009, 11:03 AM~13464059
> *Nice. I can't post pics from my phone. I'm in Birmingham right now.
> So r u guys coming over or what. I need to try and get a head count.
> *


Was it fri our sat


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 2 2009, 11:16 AM~13464142
> *Was it fri our sat
> *


chads party is on FRI..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 2 2009, 10:46 AM~13463924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not so fuzzy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:

abacadaba.jpg? 

cool frame.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 2 2009, 11:23 AM~13464212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Apr 2 2009, 07:22 AM~13463199
> *WOW :0 ....LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING  TO BE A BEAUTIFUL SHOW!...LOL!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it.....got bored and so i striped and leafed my bike :biggrin:  :biggrin:...the tank no loonger likes like the way it does in the pic :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 2 2009, 10:46 AM~13463924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Now just teach your brother how to build a bike and you guys will be good.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 2 2009, 11:43 AM~13464393
> *Looks good. Now just teach your brother how to build a bike and you guys will be good.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lame


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

just another yall aint ready pic


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

my bike making a come back hahahahahaha :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IN H_TOWN!! 

YES FEELINGS WILL BE HURT.... :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 09:50 PM~13469551
> *IN H_TOWN!!
> 
> YES FEELINGS WILL BE HURT.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

COMPLIMENTS OF LEGIONS OF TX


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 10:11 PM~13469895
> *COMPLIMENTS OF LEGIONS OF TX
> *


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 2 2009, 10:13 PM~13469916
> *:0
> *


the MEH....is getting old already....


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 10:14 PM~13469942
> *the MEH....is getting old already....
> *


meh :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 09:11 PM~13469895
> *COMPLIMENTS OF LEGIONS OF TX
> 
> 
> ...



It was really cool meeting you sam. The pic Issac took just gives people a little taste. Tomorrow we'll finish them up and be ready for Dallas!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Apr 2 2009, 10:18 PM~13469998
> *It was really cool meeting you sam. The pic Issac took just gives people a little taste. Tomorrow we'll finish them up and be ready for Dallas!
> *


likewise....yall worked hard today! we shall chill some more in D-town!


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 09:20 PM~13470039
> *likewise....yall worked hard today! we shall chill some more in D-town!
> *


P A R T Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 07:11 PM~13469895
> *COMPLIMENTS OF LEGIONS OF TX
> 
> 
> ...


old school wolverine?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Apr 2 2009, 08:32 PM~13470201
> *old school wolverine?
> *


yup


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2009, 10:11 PM~13469895
> *COMPLIMENTS OF LEGIONS OF TX
> 
> 
> ...


They aint ready....  thats not even half of the legions bikes that will be there


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dat is half fu.....lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 2 2009, 10:22 PM~13470067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good rolando, going to be some good competition...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 2 2009, 10:22 PM~13470067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jeweling :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Dat is half fu.....lol


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 2 2009, 10:44 PM~13470355
> *Dat is half fu.....lol
> *


4 plus 5 more= 9


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 2 2009, 08:42 PM~13470323
> *They aint ready....  thats not even half of the legions bikes that will be there
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

for one of the LEGIONS homies :nicoderm:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13470378
> *4 plus 5 more= 9
> *


I thought d pedal cars weren't going.....makes 8 bikes


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 2 2009, 11:01 PM~13470575
> *I thought d pedal cars weren't going.....makes 8 bikes
> *


Ill ask rene if he is


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 2 2009, 10:57 PM~13470510
> *for one of the LEGIONS homies :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


Big props to hotstuff, seat for super mario bike


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Oh yeah before I forget......the photo guy for d new bike mag will be there sunday morning during the hours before d show.........jus an FYI incase u guys wana get there early enough to give ur bike a good wipe down or want him to take a pic wit u and ur bike or sumthing


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Apr 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13470201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GUYS MUST HAVE GOOD EYES.......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13470367
> *jeweling  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 30 2009, 02:56 PM~13433560
> *x2...i cant wait to see my comp. in the 20'' full custom class :biggrin:   ..
> *



i think we are taking 2 or 3 full custom bikes

I DONT KNOW IF RUDY IS A FULL OR RADICAL HIS BIKE IS GOING TO TURN SOME HEADS 

WE R BRINGING IT BACK TO LEGIONS THIS TIME 


LOOKING AND HOPING FOR A CLEAN SWIPE THROUGH ALL CLASSES IN 20''


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Apr 3 2009, 08:30 AM~13473736
> *i think we are taking 2 or 3 full custom bikes
> 
> I DONT KNOW IF RUDY IS A FULL OR RADICAL HIS BIKE IS GOING TO TURN SOME HEADS
> ...


Full customs are gonna hurt peoples feelings this year
I can't wait to bust mine out :cheesy:
Peoples feelings are gonna get hurt :cheesy:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 3 2009, 08:40 AM~13473836
> *Full customs are gonna hurt peoples feelings this year
> I can't wait to bust mine out :cheesy:
> Peoples feelings are gonna get hurt :cheesy:
> *


IT WOULD BE NICE FOR THE RADICAL CLASS TO COMPETE LIKE THE FULL CLASS IS WITH 10 TO 15 ENTRIES


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 2 2009, 08:22 PM~13470067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit...that looks like its gonna be a badazz bike lando, cant wait to see it...i'll see you tonight  ...or maybe a lil after...i gotta work, get off at 1:00 am then im headin to dallas to meet up with yall..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Apr 3 2009, 07:30 AM~13473736
> *i think we are taking 2 or 3 full custom bikes
> 
> I DONT KNOW IF RUDY IS A FULL OR RADICAL HIS BIKE IS GOING TO TURN SOME HEADS
> ...


rudy is in full... i think


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damo legions gonna be chin checkin


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Bout 18hrs to go till move in....see yall boyz n girls @ 8am..........hey another F.Y.I. Let me knw if yall have bikes dat r space savers displays....we gna line up along side d ways but might have to mix sum bikes n wit yalls carclubs n dead spaces like near poles and stuff....so keep dat in mind if there is a car u wana set up wit dats n d same club


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Topics dead today


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 2 2009, 10:09 PM~13470703
> *X2.... FOR THE TEMPEST
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin+Apr 2 2009, 11:09 PM~13470703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad y'all like them :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

everyone super busy today!!
on the way to chads to grub!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 2 2009, 10:36 PM~13472015
> *YOU GUYS MUST HAVE GOOD EYES.......
> *


Its a secret


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

Good luck to everyone it's almost time to all my Legions brothers go hold it down show them were not gone we were just taking a break wish I could go to see the line up take lots of pics and make sure you'll watch out for my mini me


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

Were the pics from the show at??


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

thats what I'm waitng for still haven't seen my sons bike back together and stiil haven't seen our other legions bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

every one is still on the road man.best bet is pics in the morning.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 08:11 PM~13492280
> *every one is still on the road man.best bet is pics in the morning.
> *


Were's your pics? :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

we at the hotel in fort worth...we stayn another day!!

pics mannana!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, cadillac_pimpin

:uh: 
:cheesy: 

im waiting on this fool to fall aslepp to take a pic with a TA plaque!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

legions results
1st place street-super mario
1st place mild-dragon ball z
1st place semi-jester
2nd place full-realm of fantasy
3rd place radical- wizard style 3
1st place radical-wolverine
Best murals-wolverine
2nd place pedal car
3rd place best of show-wizard style 3
1st place best of show- wolverine

Still on the road,,,9 legions bike at the show and only one didnt place..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2009, 11:16 PM~13492322
> *we at the hotel in fort worth...we stayn another day!!
> 
> pics mannana!
> *


good decision. man Im tired.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

from d-town to h-town and unloaded in 3 hours. mayne!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 5 2009, 09:21 PM~13492373
> *legions results
> 1st place street-super mario
> 1st place mild-dragon ball z
> ...


Is wizard style 3 going to san. Benardino


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FROM D-TOWN TO FT WORTH AND A 12 PK OF BUDLIGHT 4 HRS.MAYNE!!!!!!!!! AND STILL COUNTING LOOKING FOR A DAMN HOTEL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 5 2009, 11:28 PM~13493030
> *FROM D-TOWN TO FT WORTH AND A 12 PK OF BUDLIGHT 4 HRS.MAYNE!!!!!!!!! AND STILL COUNTING LOOKING FOR A DAMN HOTEL
> *



fukkn bums! hahahahahaha.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 12:34 AM~13493082
> *fukkn bums!  hahahahahaha.
> *


EMMM BEER!!!


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

One of d best shows I've been to n a while....jus got home bout to take a nap gta get up @ 5 to go to wrk.........sry d n mario I forgot to bring a camera.....I knw lot of people took pics dnt knw why none of dem r up.....sum of the peeps dat took dem ben online all day.....lol


----------



## Legions Domino (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats to my fellow members I appreciate the help and you'll suport lets me know are club is united thanks again for everything especially those of you'll who put up with my kid all weekend see you'll soon


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 5 2009, 09:21 PM~13492373
> *legions results
> 1st place street-super mario
> 1st place mild-dragon ball z
> ...


congratulations homie


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 5 2009, 09:21 PM~13492373
> *legions results
> 1st place street-super mario
> 1st place mild-dragon ball z
> ...


congrats on yalls wins...that wizrd bike looks fuckin sick...that was my first time see'in it since you put the face forks on it :biggrin: :0 ...i kno its been a while..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 5 2009, 10:45 PM~13493620
> *One of d best shows I've been to n a while....jus got home bout to take a nap gta get up @ 5 to go to wrk.........sry d n mario I forgot to bring a camera.....I knw lot of people took pics dnt knw why none of dem r up.....sum of the peeps dat took dem ben online all day.....lol
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

it was a good show. everyone stepped up the game alot, but didnt live up to all the lil hype. but was good times anyways :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Legions Domino_@Apr 6 2009, 02:18 AM~13493938
> *Congrats to my fellow members I appreciate the help and you'll suport lets me know are club is united thanks again for everything especially those of you'll who put up with my kid all weekend see you'll soon
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

i think theres alot more comp now and lrm missing out so ftp!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

JUST FN GOT DROPPED OFF!!! HOME AND TEARING EVERYTHING DOWN!

I AINT DOING CHIT FOR THE REST OF THE WEEK!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh.


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Mayne wat a long as day @ wrk.....well d sho is done n gone.....it wasn't as big of a bike turn out as I was hoping but yeah d bikes dat where there all stepped it up.....jus wana thanx d clubs n solo riderz dat came out to support one more year........chad aka funkytown, kingz( dat new blue bike is hella clean), rollerz, knights of pleasure, thee artistics, tx orginals, down 2 clown, phalanx, miricales, and evry one I'm forgeting plus my LegionS family and Bad Influences......see yall n d A.T.X.

I guess knights is gna b hosting to pre show breakfest hah.......lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Apr 6 2009, 06:26 PM~13499947
> *Mayne  wat a long as day @ wrk.....well d sho is done n gone.....it wasn't as big of a bike turn out as I was hoping but yeah d bikes dat where there all stepped it up.....jus wana thanx d clubs n solo riderz dat came out to support one more year........chad aka funkytown, kingz( dat new blue bike is hella clean), rollerz, knights of pleasure, thee artistics,  tx orginals, down 2 clown, phalanx, miricales, and evry one I'm forgeting plus my LegionS family and Bad Influences......see yall n d A.T.X.
> 
> I guess knights is gna b hosting to pre show breakfest hah.......lol
> *


cant wait big homie :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL CONGRATS TO THE LEGION FAMILY.....GLAD TO SEE EVERYONE HELPING ONE ANOTHER TO GET READY FOR THE SHOW AND GET THROUGH THE SHOW.........LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE A VERY GOOD YOUR ON THE TOUR FOR US....AND WE ARE JUST STARTING....

CONGRATS TO ALL THOSE THAT MADE THE SHOW AS WELL....WITHOUT YOU COMPETITORS THERE WOULD BE NO BIKE SCENE......


----------

